# MYBO Elite riser for barebow?



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

A couple of bare bowers are using them . They seem to be happy with them


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Any riser is fine with +20oz on the front.


----------



## alish (Jan 31, 2018)

Hi Carl,

Your post got me curious as I'm not familiar with the Mybo line. Did a little looking online and the Elite looks like it doesn't have much deflex. It seems like most of the top barebow results over the past while have been with risers that have a decent amount of deflex (e.g. Best Moon / Zenit, Gillo G1, Bernardini Nilo / Luxor, Stolid Bull risers...). Not having any additional stabilization means the bow is more susceptible to torque; more deflex helps to decrease this susceptibility, making for a more forgiving riser. Just something to consider.

Hard to tell if the Mybo Wave has more deflex. The Wave may have more metal at the ends of the riser, which I personally like (and is something Martin Ottosson has written about in reviewing risers for BB). I think part of why the old Hoyt Gold Medalist risers are so good for barebow is the heavier limb pockets - makes for a more stable feeling bow even before you add any BB weight (same with the Sky Conquest risers, and obviously the CD Archery risers have gone this route with their designs). The holes below the grip on the Wave look like they would take custom weights very nicely (like the Italian risers), so if it has more deflex the Wave might actually make for quite a nice BB riser. This is all speculation from photos though... Happy shooting, Aaron.


----------



## 40n105w! (Dec 29, 2016)

Aaron - I think the photos I've seen are all taken at an oblique angle making it difficult to judge the amount of deflex. Lancaster has a video which has a shot taken square on from the side and that makes it look pretty good. 

I understand what you are saying about deflex as I'm still shooting my first riser, a 5 ear old Axiom+. I'm reluctant to get rid of it because it points well, in part because it has a fair amount of deflex. If you want to see bows that are terrible in this regard, look at the Martin recurves with metal risers. 

Thanks for your input, It's appreciated. - Carl


----------



## Rael84 (Feb 22, 2016)

I've got one, it is only slightly less deflex than a Gillo G1. The overall shape of the riser makes it look much less deflex, but it's an illusion. I shoot mine olympic style, but I've seen people use them for barebow quite successfully. The only caveat is there aren't any aftermarket grips -- you're on your own if the stock shape doesn't work well.


----------



## 40n105w! (Dec 29, 2016)

Thanks. I know I've seen them with plastic and wood grips, which I think are an upgrade option. Are you happy with the quality otherwise? Is everything straight, holes tapped and cleaned out correctly, stabilizer straight? I appreciate the input. Again, thanks. - Carl


----------



## Rael84 (Feb 22, 2016)

The quality is great for the price. The bushings are all straight and the machining was flawless. On the grips, I've seen the wood grips too, but I believe they are the same shape as the plastic. The anodizing is really nice, and the limb pockets have a machined pattern which sets the riser apart visually. The only major negative is it doesn't have bushings on the face (toward the archer).


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

There is always an aftermarket grip....call Paul at Jager Archery, he'll make one for you.


----------



## Odin2 (Jul 2, 2013)

I own one with the wooden grip. This grip is wider and more comfortable than the plastic grip for the hand. It remember me the Hoyt plastic grip on Matrix and Aerotec model. I recommend a wooden one if you want to buy this riser.


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

I shoot one, too. High quality, well made. As mentioned before the only concern i have are the missing bushings on the back side of the riser, so you cannot mount anything facing towards the archery. I really didn't like the grip, which is the same as on some SF or WNS bows. I am not sure, but some of the Hoyt grips could actually fit the Elite. I simply made my own one.

I feel like the colors are a bit lighter than on the pictures you find online, but that could be my display setting.


----------



## Bob Ferrell (Dec 25, 2006)

I know this thread is old, but I pulled it up searching for grip options for my Mybo Elite. Then I pulled out a Jager CMS grip that I had ordered a long time ago for my Hoyt Matrix, got things mixed up, and ended up putting the Mybo grip on the Matrix, ha ha. So yes, the old Hoyt grips will fit the Elite  Newer grips like the GMX definitely won't fit.


----------



## coyote13 (Nov 20, 2009)

RCore also make grips for Mybo risers.
Just got 1 for my daughters elite and she likes it much better than the factory grip.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## equilibrium (Oct 31, 2006)

Looks like a Prodigy.


----------

